# can COAT, COMBAT, ICE shrink in wash/dryer



## Procrastinator (20 Dec 2012)

I have a buddy that shrunk his coat (link to image below) by washing in hot water and drying it in the dryer. it fits him allot better now, my question is may i do the same to mine? is there anything special he used, all he said was "stuff it in the washing no detergent just hot water then dryer and repeat as necessary" would this work?

Image of coat
http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0710/16/1_26ace398501bb51fceb23cd7cc2aacdd.jpg


----------



## MikeL (20 Dec 2012)

> Access to the webpage was denied
> You are not authorized to access the webpage at http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0710/16/1_26ace398501bb51fceb23cd7cc2aacdd.jpg. You may need to sign in.
> HTTP Error 403 (Forbidden): The server refused to fulfill the request.




I'm going to assume the picture is in a private folder or something.


I've washed the ICE combat jacket and the CADPAT rain jacket,  never had any shrinkage..  washed it in cold water and put it in the dryer.

Now,  if your goal is to shrink it because it doesn't fit.. well wouldn't it be a better ideal just to exchange it for a size that does fit?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2012)

How 'bout reading the instructions on the jacket for laundering??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

Maybe your buddy has just been enjoying too much pizza and beer.

Same thing happens to my uniforms and it's not due to washing problems


----------



## Procrastinator (20 Dec 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume the picture is in a private folder or something.



Nope got it online apparently it is was for sale its outdated though 2010. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/canadianforces-cadpat-ice-goretex-114447268



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> wouldn't it be a better ideal just to exchange it for a size that does fit?



I really would LOVE to exchange it apparently they have not had a smaller size in the coat for 6 months. Ive called & kept going in every month and i hate going up to Dennison, every time i go my trip is pointless and unpleasant, they always seem like they don't want to be there i don't know, maybe its just me.


----------



## Bluebulldog (21 Dec 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but last time I checked selling Cadpat items was illegal, including the ICE gear. My  :2c:

Personally I never put any outerwear items in the dryer, it tends to degrade the outer material, and dryer sheets are just awful for screwing up waterproofing on any outerwear items.

...LOL, got an item through supply that doesn't fit.......wow thats very surprising.......there's got to be 100s of posts on here lamenting the same thing.


----------



## PJGary (22 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe your buddy has just been enjoying too much pizza and beer.
> 
> Same thing happens to my uniforms and it's not due to washing problems



LMFAO  :rofl:

On a side note, beer and talking about uniform altering seldom goes well. "MAN, I'M SOOOO gonna chop my boonie hat...*hick* I...I don't even CArrrrrrr..."


----------



## chrisf (22 Dec 2012)

It's all synthetic materials, synthetic materials tend not to shrink.

There's wash instructions on the label, which basically read "wash it and toss it in the dryer".

What's somewhat disgusting is how many people I've met who've never read those wash instructions, and who've never ever ever washed their coat (I toss mine into the wash at *least* after every exercise).

It's perfectly safe to toss in the dryer as well, but leave out the bounce sheets.

In the mean time, just so we're clear.... your buddy bought a coat, which, in order to be on sale at a surplus store, had to have been stolen at some point... not that I'm saying there was any mens rea on the part of your buddy, I'm sure he thought he was making a perfectly legitimate purchase, but now you're also telling us that you're trying to exchange this questionable coat for him, a civillian?

Instructions for laundering takes on a bit of irony when it involves theft, receipt of stolen goods, and fraud.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Dec 2012)

I think the OP wants to wash his coat to shrink it because he is having a hard time exchanging it, vice he is trying to exchange the one his buddy got on ebay or where ever.


----------



## Procrastinator (24 Dec 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It's all synthetic materials, synthetic materials tend not to shrink.
> 
> There's wash instructions on the label, which basically read "wash it and toss it in the dryer".
> 
> ...



What the . . . . . My coat and my buddies is all issued, same BMQ. I never said anything about me buying one or exchanging his coat, nor did i say i purchased one online i meant that i "got" it was i got the picture lol, i used that picture from google as a reference to what it looks like, All i did was Google "COAT, COMBAT ICE" and it should be the 9th link with the site "www.worthpoint.com"


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2012)

Procrastinator said:
			
		

> What the . . . . . My coat and my buddies is all issued



Issued?  Really?



			
				Procrastinator said:
			
		

> Nope got it online apparently it is was for sale


----------



## Procrastinator (2 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Issued?  Really?



Yes, Really.

Didn't you read what i said?



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume *the picture is in a private folder or something*.



And so i replied



			
				Procrastinator said:
			
		

> *Nope got it online apparently it is was for sale* its outdated though 2010. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/canadianforces-cadpat-ice-goretex-114447268
> 
> I really would LOVE to exchange it apparently they have not had a smaller size in the coat for 6 months.



Firstly, as you can see i was referring to the picture and secondly, I'm really that dumb to walk into the armory and exchange a coat i bought online? really? . . . i don't even think people who do buy CADPAT that aren't in the CF are that dumb.

And even more points you apparently missed i try to explain what i meant by "got"



			
				Procrastinator said:
			
		

> i meant that i "got" it *was i got the picture* lol, i used that picture from google as a reference to what it looks like, All i did was Google "COAT, COMBAT ICE" and it should be the 9th link with the site "www.worthpoint.com"



Hopefully, this cleared it up for you Moe, from my already clear response i replied to "a Sig Op"

Thanks!


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Jan 2013)

Perhaps if you improved your spelling and grammar, people would understand you better. 

The way you worded your posts sounds like you bought it from an online store and the online store did not have any sizes for 6 months. If you took the time to proof read and edit your post, I'm sure we wouldn't be having this issue now would we?


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2013)

Oh hey, thanks for clearing that up.  Guess I hadn't had enough coffee that day.   :

Personally, I think you're (possibly) spamming, but I'll let the Mods decide that.



Now I can go back to my regularly scheduled life and sleep at night.......   :sarcasm:


----------

